# THANKS FedEx Delivery Guy!



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2014)

My '34 Colson Moto-balloon arrived today (from NC craigslist) while I was home, saw the Fed Ex delivery guy returning to his van out my window...no doorbell or knock.
When I opened the door this is how my bike was positioned and how it looked when I opened the box.
Could have all been avoided if I was extended the courtesy of being notified my package has arrived.
Hope I get every bit of the 100.00 default insurance, but just a travesty as these are quite uncommon and I'll never find another specific Colson raingutter in green.

This is going to be my new rider and I'll take pics once I make the repairs, clean up, and add some prewar rear baskets to it.










Chris


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 19, 2014)

Horrible delivery but also VERY bad packaging by seller!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2014)

*That sucks man!*

You got poop on by both sides. The seller for not packing your bike well and the fedex guy for not giving a crap about your package. This is typical lately. Cool bike though. Rob.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 19, 2014)

*to be fair*

this is all on the sender, or what you were willing to pay for shipping. The people moving this item have no idea what it is and more so, don't care. Its up to the shipper to package accordingly.
Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 19, 2014)

*not the fed ex*

there was 0 structual integrity on the package ,


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, shipper's fault, I've learned the hard way that fed ex, UPS etc. don't give a chit, so I over pack. In fact UPS, Fed ex, and so on doubled their rates some years ago, so I just quit shipping.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 19, 2014)

In shipping, it probably sits on every edge possible at some point. We, the shippers must plan for this and this shipper did no such thing. I put up arrows on all my large boxes--I don't know if it makes a difference.. but it's peace of mind if nothing else. Oh and packing material.. I use that.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no!! 
I can't imagine what kind of packing would be needed for a bike to withstand the weight of itself when stood on it's end....I put 'up' arrows on my boxes, but what an freakin idiot...so much for FedEx being better than UPS.

Hey Chris, why don't you post a link to your Fedex claim person so we can all weigh in on our concern re: Fedex drivers' training (or lack thereof)?
Darcie


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2014)

looks like the box did have up arrows


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 19, 2014)

i got one like that recently.driver stood it on end despite all the arrows.front fender was roached.this is why i always remove the front fender when shipping a bike.i leave the rear fender and wheel on whenever possible.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my, what an extravagant set up for keeping the fork bottom from moving from side to side or going thru the bottom of the box. To bad there was no other packing to protect the rest of the bike. Shippers brain fart and nobody else to blame for any damage. Sorry to see that bent up fender and good luck with any kind of damage reimbursement from the carrier. As for the delivery, I see nothing wrong with where and how the box was placed on that very restricted entry, looks like the guy was using his head, somewhat.   A couple years ago I was staying at my Daughters third floor Summer condo in San Diego waiting for a *you build it* catalog bed made out of particle board to be delivered. The only exit was the front door leading into an interior hallway. The carriers dropped off six boxes of particle board components leaning them up against the door jamb and walls on both sides of the door completely, and I mean completely, blocking the doorway. I had to get a stool and then climb over the damn boxes, (4’ high) just to exit the condo so that the boxes could be moved and then brought inside.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 19, 2014)

I think some of the fedex and u.p.s. drivers do this for spite.They have to know its a bicycle box so there may be a bicycle in it.Only a a==hole would stand it on end.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 19, 2014)

I think he just liked the way it tucked into your railing like that.  It looks like the seller put a lot of wasted time and effort into packing the bike.  This is his fault IMO, you gotta pack it to survive some abuse.   Just one little screw is all that's holding the fender on after the wheel is off.  What a shame.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 19, 2014)

*Shipping conveyors*

My brother in law is an engineer for a large manufacturer of highly complex conveyor systems, like you would find in a Fed Ex facility or airport. I was telling him about a recent nightmare bike shipping experience I had and naively blaming the massive damage to the bike box on the parade of knuckle draggers that shepherded my sweet ride though the shipping process.  He explained that the conveyor systems do the real damage and have the potential to beat the ever living jack out of the the occasional sacrificial shipping box.  The shipper needs to pack and protect the bike to withstand the occasional handling tragedy. Think elementary school egg drop contest.

On a side note I filed a claim with the shipping company with hopes of getting at least the $100 and two weeks later actually received a check for $150...a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 19, 2014)

ThAt thing was dropped HARD!!! Just setting it up on end wouldn't do that. Sucks for sure And the fender should have been removed but wow!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 21, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> ThAt thing was dropped HARD!!! Just setting it up on end wouldn't do that. Sucks for sure And the fender should have been removed but wow!!!




Yeah at least the front fender! 

Darcie


----------



## kos22us (Jul 21, 2014)

this is on the shipper very poorly packed, i work for ups and i know fedex operates the same way in regards to delivery, the driver may have or may not have seen the arrow but either way the position of the package was legit because he or she cannot block the doorway with a package however the placement of the package was incorrect, packages are supposed to be placed on the hinge side of the door for safety reasons


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang! what a shame!


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2014)

That realy sucks. But I'd place the blame with the person who packed it too.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 21, 2014)

*Craigslisting out of state*

Ouch on that fender munch


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 21, 2014)

I called FedEx and started a claim and quickly got into an argument of compensation based on what I paid vs. what is fair market value...the CS agent didn't care what is was worth, only what I paid (which was undervalued).
It's not like I have a store receipt or could have this replaced.
I am not advancing this any further unless the seller/shipper asks for the bikeflight costs from one state over, which I assume he paid for with the 50.00 I bumped up the price for his packaging.

This bike was:
From a craigslist posting which by intent is local pickup and shipping is not a given
At a reasonably low cost
Not a garage show queen, but a patina'ed rider
Packaged by a seller that had shipped only one bike before, BUT followed some of my instructions and did make some efforts in making the fork construct and zip tying the bars to the box....basically there was effort, but not the experience behind it.

These things in addition to speaking with the old man (who was pleasant to deal with) makes it difficult for me to challenge the case as the dealings are with FedEx and the seller once my claim is filed.

I would have packed this bike differently, but I am a bike guy with over 100 bicycles sold and I have received bicycle poorly packed by commissioned bicycle shops worse than this.

So where is the responsibility?
If the bicycle's fender had been removed in packaging, probably no problem, if the delivery guy did not stand what is obviously a bicycle with up arrow on the box on its end, probably no problem.
I don't accept the fact the driver did not see or head the directional arrows on the box and use common sense for each unique delivery...that should be his/her job.
I also understand our front porch is not large, but in every home I have been in, there is more than one door for egress and if the glass storm door is blocked, I can go around to one of 3 other exits and clearly I'll see it and not knock it over in exiting the front.

There is also the issue I have with the delivery guy not ringing my doorbell which has been the norm for many bicycle deliveries in the past...often I get home and the bike is in the foyer because the Nanny wasn't able to bring it in and the fedex deliverer didn't want to flip the box or leave it outside (and not just for signature required).

I am going to make a sign and laminate it, attaching to the door when I am expecting something and if it happens again, I am going postal!

Chris


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Shippers Fault Mostly.*

Expect damages when shipping bikes.  Therefore, best to do your best to avoid.  I learned to pack properly from a member and good friend, FRANK71 in Minnesota.

I leave the rear Fender braces Unattached to avoid bending.  So far, I've been lucky at shipping.  Unfortunately, I too have experienced the dented bike blues.

Here's an example I'm shipping today.  Everything slides in & out of box.  

Well balanced.  Stands on its own.  Also forks are supported.  I take pictures of every package before and after boxing.  Then pics are sent to buyer.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 21, 2014)

Unfortunately insuring a bike is a waste of money. Unless the bike is lost, they have so much fine print to read you'll get nothing. Bike manufacturers actually don't package bikes to shipping specs either, but because they spend millions on shipping, they're taken care of. 
   I filed a claim against UPS and it ended with a letter from their attorneys in Texas telling me " you lose". To be covered a bike should be double boxed with a space between boxes and then super padding as well. That equals $300 to ship a bike because it's super oversize 6 now. Quite a money making racket paying for insurance. Rat bastards.


----------

